# WTB Western 67981-2 & all truckside for 2009 GMC 2500HD



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

We just picked up an '09 Sierra 2500HD to add to our fleet & are in need of all truckside Western triple-plug wiring & mount 67981-2.

Thank you


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Have the mount, but not the wiring for that also...


----------

